#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Гелуг в Краснодаре.

## Тюхтяев

Скажите, если кто знает, есть ли гелугпинцы в Краснодаре?

----------


## Joy

Здравствуйте.
Насколько я знаю - есть только Кагью и Дзен Кайсена.

----------


## Dondhup

В Ростове точно есть, а это не так далеко.

----------


## Jamtso

В Краснодаре есть Гелуг, свяжитесь с Юлей Жиронкиной, она подскажет. Они возили туда монахов мандалы строить, и там образовалась группа гелугпинцев, они даже в Элисту наезжать стали.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

На форуме есть человек из Краснодара, относящийся к Гелуг. Возможно он откликнется.

----------


## Татьяна

Есть. Я Гелуг и я сейчас в Краснодаре  :Smilie:

----------


## Татьяна

> В Краснодаре есть Гелуг, свяжитесь с Юлей Жиронкиной, она подскажет. Они возили туда монахов мандалы строить, и там образовалась группа гелугпинцев, они даже в Элисту наезжать стали.


Монахов в Краснодар я привозила, потом эстафету передала другим  :Wink:  Группы Гелуг как таковой не образовалось, каждый сам по себе.

----------

